# Audiofrog GB15 vs Hertz ML 280.3



## CzarR (Jan 6, 2013)

For a 2 way set up, which is better GB15 or ML 280.3. Frequency response seems alike too.

Please vote and also mention a reason why. Thanks.

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-DiY6R...898GB15/Hertz-ML-280-3-vs-Audiofrog-GB15.html


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

They are both nice tweeters. What are you planning to pair it with?
I know the GB15 with the GB60 sounds incredible!
Bang for the buck, one of the best 2-way combos money can buy.


----------



## CzarR (Jan 6, 2013)

Planning to pair with AF GS60 mids.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

varunkumars said:


> Planning to pair with AF GS60 mids.


If you haven't bought them yet, and can spend a few bucks extra... go with the GB60's. You will not regret it.

The GS60's are nice... but the GB60's are spectacular. I had them in my last vehicle.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

I run the GB60 and GB15 combo as my center channel. (Once tuned correctly), there is not one flaw that I can point out about the midbass, midrange, or treble performance. If you are running a 2 way, and budget permits, I would also suggest running the GB60 instead of the GS60 due to improvements both low midbass and midrange to mate with the GB15. Not to say the GS60 is a slouch. I run the coaxial version of that driver (GS62), and it's impressive for the price.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

GB15s are able to keep up with pro audio mids- So....


----------



## CzarR (Jan 6, 2013)

How about GS 60's with Focal Utopia tbe tweeters? Do they pair ok?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

varunkumars said:


> How about GS 60's with Focal Utopia tbe tweeters? Do they pair ok?


Do you already own the GS60's? 

The Focal TBe is a super-elite tweeter, and will pair with just about anything. Tuning is what will define how well it sounds...
The weak link in that scenario will be the GS60.

To be honest; in every combo you've asked about, the weak link is going to be the GS60.

Don't get me wrong, the GS60 is still a fine driver. But if you're spending the money on a high-end tweeter, then why go cheap on the mid woofer?


----------



## CzarR (Jan 6, 2013)

jimmydee said:


> Do you already own the GS60's?
> 
> The Focal TBe is a super-elite tweeter, and will pair with just about anything. Tuning is what will define how well it sounds...
> The weak link in that scenario will be the GS60.
> ...


Humm. Makes sense. Yeah I own them already from Crutchfield. Just got them a couple of days ago. I can return though.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't want to be the guy to tell you what equipment you should get... but if it were me, I would go with the Audiofrog GB15 / GB60 combo.

The GB15 will cover a wider range, and easily fill-in the midrange gap that most tweeters cannot get down to.

The GB60 is an absolute stunner when it comes to low frequency. 
It covers the mid range superbly, and also pounds down low like no other 6.5" I've ever heard.

I know the GB60 is 3 times the price of the GS60... but they are worth it!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

GB60 and GB15 for the win. You won't find a better large format tweeter for the price than the GB15.


----------



## CzarR (Jan 6, 2013)

Got you guys. I can always return GS60. I see the price of GB60 is around $800(3 times GS60). Is there a way I can buy used one's for cheaper price?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

varunkumars said:


> Got you guys. I can always return GS60. I see the price of GB60 is around $800(3 times GS60). Is there a way I can buy used one's for cheaper price?


they come up on the used market from time to time, and there is a guy selling the complete monte...gb60 gb25 and gb10 on SQ classifieds on FB. I think he wants 1400 bucks for all 3.

You might want to try the GS60...i doubt there is a $500 difference between the GS and GB in SQ.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I’ve ran both including the ml280 and 280.3 and I prefer the Audiofrog. 100% go with the GB60 over the Gs


----------



## CzarR (Jan 6, 2013)

Just came around HYBRID AUDIO LEGATIA L6SE. How are they like. Do they fit in cars?


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I’ve recently installed the GB60/GB15 combo with GB12 sub in my car. Yesterday I decided to crank up the volume, and I mean really crank it up, and hollow crap does this combo sound incredible. Absolutely no distortion with volume compared to everything I’ve ever had before. I’ve got the GB10 tweeters in another vehicle and again, the GB series of speakers sound so, so good to me. No regrets with these purchases.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

CzarR said:


> Just came around HYBRID AUDIO LEGATIA L6SE. How are they like. Do they fit in cars?


I don't get your question... Of course they fit in cars. They are a car audio speaker.

You went from asking about tweeters, to asking about midbass drivers. I think the best thing for you to do, is go out and listen/demo some of these various speakers.
Decide what sounds best to YOU. Otherwise, all you will get is people telling you what they think is best... and trust me, there are a million different opinions!
Every piece that you have asked about is good quality. At the end of the day, the biggest impact will come from how well you install and tune your system.

You've had a number of people respond with positive reviews for the Audiofrog GB15/GB60 combo. 
I would say that this is the best 2-way, if you just want to buy a set online, sight unseen.


----------



## CzarR (Jan 6, 2013)

jimmydee said:


> I don't get your question... Of course they fit in cars. They are a car audio speaker.
> 
> You went from asking about tweeters, to asking about midbass drivers. I think the best thing for you to do, is go out and listen/demo some of these various speakers.


Thanks all for your suggestions.

I had to bring out my question about mid speakers because everyone here suggested replacing GS60's. As per the suggestion I found a HAT L6SE for about $380(almost new). Just wondering how they would compare with GB60. Also mounting depth on HAT is about 78 mm compared to 68mm on the GB60. So I wasn't sure if HAT is car brand speakers. Now I understand mounting depth shouldn't be a problem. But GB's are better 2 way.

I know sound is totally subjective. Unless you hear you it can't tell. HAT's authorized dealer is 200 miles from where I live and AF's is 150 miles. Lol. Will see if I can plan a trip.

Thanks for your suggestion. Will keep you posted .


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Honestly, the l6se and gb60 arent a fair comparison unless were talking about price. The l6se is closer to the gs60 than it is to the gb60

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CzarR (Jan 6, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> Honestly, the l6se and gb60 arent a fair comparison unless were talking about price. The l6se is closer to the gs60 than it is to the gb60
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Oh I see. Cheaper price makes sense now.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont think they compare performance wise

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

agreed with above, l6se isn't bad by any means but the gb60 is much better. heard many cars with them & use to run the l6v2 in my own car, used the gs60 in my current car for a bit and now have gb60. the gb60 is a pretty significant upgrade over the legatias and is easier to fit in stock locations since it has a normal sized basket and shallower mounting depth.


----------



## tenx82 (Jun 15, 2018)

He's asking about GS60+GB15 (a *$650 combo*) and folks are telling him to buy *$800 woofers* (plus the $400 tweeters)...
Yes, I know they're very good, but seriously?

I own the Hertz MLs and have listened to the AF GS line. Judging from posts around the forum also, I'd say the Hertz MLs fall right between Audiofrog's GS and GB lines.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I have GB10, GB15, and GB60 with GB12 in different vehicles and I am blow away by these speakers. Anything that comes close to these would have to be something special!


----------

